# Any Spanish people?



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd like to know any info at all on Aaron Mcghee and Tyrone Ellis please.....


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Tyrone Ellis plays for Casademont Girona, 25 years, 6'4", 20 games played, 31.2 minutes per game, 12.8 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.4 asp.
I believe Aaron Mcghee plays in Scavolini Pessaro, an Italian team so I can't give you the stats.
Sorry I can't tell you more things but right now I am in the US so I can't watch Spanish League games anymore, hope I helped some though.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Aaron Mcghee: indeed playing for Scavolini Pesaro in the permier italian league. 

PF/C, 205 cm, 116 kg, 24 yr old. 
17 games, 13.2 pts, 44.7% 2FG, 38% 3FG, 71% FT, 7.1 rbs only one assist in 433 minutes... true Italians have very high demands in order to give a player an assist, but 1 in 433 is ... hmmm.. u know for urself. made 3 double-doubles (pts&rbs) this season. in the last weeks he's a little out of focus.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Aaron McGhee is playing for Cantabria Lobos 

2 games played

29.5 mpg

15 ppg

FG% 40%

6 rpg

1 bpg


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

No ****.
when did he leave Pesaro?


----------

